# (Updated Nov 2012) Help for MSN problems, connectivity, contacts, etc



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

ATTN: MSN Messenger is now  Windows Live Messenger 
* Changes are in progress with MSN!* Check out the whole new Windows _ Live _ Messenger

_* This is the Live.com main site http://get.live.com/ *, also you can try this main Newsgroup site for the new Live Messenger stuff coming out_> *http://messengersays.spaces.live.com/* that newsgroup is made by the creators of Windows Live features...

And this, ...* Windows Live Ideas... Homepage*

*  Windows Live Messenger help links, etc.*

* The Live Messenger Newsgroup- great place for tips, help... *http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...px?dg=microsoft.public.windows.live.messenger

to see what you can do or try out, these are mainly  Beta programs  at this time, so make sure you use any on a machine you have well backed up, or can spare. Newer versions will be released, users will need to look for settings to get notifications. I'm just going to leave this post as it is, rather than try to update it.

In checking out the things at the main Live.com site, I like the quality of the graphics, it's at least fairly
interesting eye candy! Check the tutorial videos for all the new features.

QnA Live= where you can ask questions about computers, etc and get quick answers. 
I haven't tried it out yet.

 Windows _Live_ Messenger  should NOT be confused with the old networking
utility, Windows Messenger> which will still also be around far as I know.

*http://windowslivehelp.com/product.aspx?productid=2&version=15.3.2804.0607*

Here's a place that has info about MSN changes, note that it also has MessengerPlus! items, they are
different than the regular MSN Messenger or new Windows Live Messenger programs.

See this thread for information on Who's Blocking Me?

MSN Blockchecker can be more than just what it says! *http://forums.techguy.org/security/552519-msn-block-checker.html*

__ _ _ _
The old MSN Chat is going away> 
October 18th MSN Chat  will no longer work!

*For those using MSN Messenger:*
_edited today 9/14/06: For now, the links below here are  working but I am not sure they will in the future please Private message me if you spot any that quit working!_

There are so many threads about help with MSN Messenger I thought a nice idea would be to sticky a post about fixing Messenger and links to general Help, with a *Troubleshooter* to run through: Try it before you post in the forums.

Messenger FAQs are here> *http://www.mess.be/msnmessengerfaq/*

*Main page for downloads, add-ons, Help, etc*

 Just be sure you are using directions for YOUR version of Messenger!

Here also:

*Help with MSN Messenger *
and below:

*http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;813951*

* Troubleshoot Messenger Here

There is also E-mail support form there-- you can fill out and hope for a reply!*

See this, also, if you are seeing error number 80048883: [webquote=http://spaces.msn.com/members/MessengerSays/]Posted by Daniel

We are trying to collect additional info from *users receiving the 80048883 error code when they try to sign in.* If you are using MSN Messenger 7.5 or Windows Live Messenger 8.0 and you get this error please send an email to [email protected]. We'll help you sign in, and you'll be helping us make Messenger Better.[/webquote]
*Stuff just above is for only those getting that specific error number, all other questions will probably not get any help, for general Messenger use the first or second link above*


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Good idea. Ive had a problem with mine, and it acts more like a timewaster.


----------



## Yaroslav (Feb 20, 2006)

Good idea. This should much improve finding the answers with messenger problems.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I've added some new information about MSN Windows Live Messenger (which is just a small part of the bunch of changes Microsoft is making).

March 18th '07- added info about MSN Block Checker, why and why not, what to look for, in Post 1.
Dec. 17th I added some new links for Help with Live Messenger.

There's Windows One Care

Live Search

Here's a link to the whole thing> *http://ideas.live.com/*

Also posted that MSN Chat is ending October 18th.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Microsoft disables sending live URL's (links) in Windows Live Messenger 2009 to keep users safer from spreading worms

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/1...ctive-links-in-messenger-09-to-halt-spread-o/


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

MSN users take note:

Windows Live Messenger will die to pave the way for Skype

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/1075610-windows-live-messenger-will-die.html#post8517521

More reading here


----------

